# Freezing in Spain



## teensvan

Hi All.

We have just moved from Vilanova i La Geltru which is 30 miles south of Barcelona to Moncofa which is 40 miles North of Valencia. Since being here every evening the temperature drops to below freezing and the air is very damp. This is something that did not happen at Vilanova. The air was always warm and dry. We were under the impression that the further south you travel the warmer it becomes, even by only a degree or two. Unfortunately this does not seem to be the case. Does anybody else have any experience of this. In actual fact we were warmer during the evening in Canterbury at this time last year and we are quite disappointed as we thought we would be warmer in Spain.
Do some people tell porky pies about the Spanish weather in winter or is this year an exception?
Any comments welcomed - no matter what.

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## 2kias

Global warming????????


----------



## Fatalhud

if it makes you feel better
its bloody freezing over here

Alan H


----------



## asprn

teensvan said:


> ....Valencia......below freezing.....very damp


Whaddy'a want - sympathy?? :roll:



Dougie.


----------



## cabby

We have had freezing weather and ovenight frost here in the south east, kent and sussex.had to scrape the windscreen yesterday.
Maybe you should drift down towards marbella.

cabby


----------



## javea

Hi Steve and Ann,

Try moving down the coast a little to Javea, it has it's own micro climate due to the protection of the mountain to the north called Montgo. It has been voted one of the most healthy places in the world to live and you will probably find it a little drier and warmer. Forecast for tomorrow 15c max 4c minimum.

Two campsites, Camping Javea half a mole behind McDonalds and El Naranjal just off the main road from Javea to Cabo La Nao.

Hope you find it better there!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## C7KEN

Well it aint freezing here  In saying that tonight is cold, the coldest yet this year. However I dont mind as I know its cold but its also dry which is not something we had too much of in the UK. I will now go and check the temp on the balcony-----aha 18deg C and the time is now 8.24pm


----------



## 97201

11c here just south of Alicante at 9.05pm. Remeber Ken and I are 1 hr. ahead of UK time.

Yes, there has been the beginning of a cold snap (for here) with temps only rising to the late teens instead of low/mid twenties. Last night it was 2.2c at 5am. but during the day in the sun I can still sit out and have lunch in a short sleeved shirt.

Ian


----------



## 100004

Why do I not feel at all sorry for you. :lol: :lol: On my back porch it's 0c. H


----------



## 102138

Mine reads -5, but it's not raining!!!!!!!!!!! ------time to go South I feel.
Nigel


----------



## 107990

Right now Marbella is 12 degs. Made about 19 or 20 during the day today.


----------



## C7KEN

Its definately colder at this time last year and the year before but as Ian says short sleeved shirts during the day. Last weekend there were topless bathers on the beach at Guardamar  It is nearly Christmas and frankly I prefer it nice and cold but dry at this time . Santa does not look good with a sun tan


----------



## julie798

*warm*

Try Almeria 24 degrees today


----------



## C7KEN

*Temp in Spain*

Its definately colder at this time last year and the year before but as Ian says short sleeved shirts during the day. Last weekend there were topless bathers on the beach at Guardamar  It is nearly Christmas and frankly I prefer it nice and cold but dry at this time . Santa does not look good with a sun tan


----------



## 100004

That's it! I'm off to bed :lol: :lol: H


----------



## sweetie

Unfortunately we have moved on a year and no one can guarantee the weather. We spent 3 weeks at moncofa from mid december last year I think we sat out in the sun most days but the nights did get cold with frost on several nights.As long as it is nice during the day you can either put the heating on or go into the restaurant where Emillio always has a lovely woodburning stove heating the bar. Don't sit to close to it or you will roast.
Hope you have a great time! we stayed there for on CCC rally over christmas for the last 2 years and the stewards Dave & June do an excellent job.
This year we are having 2 months at Bonterra Park Benicassim for a change as there is a lot more to do without taking m/home of site to often.

Steve


----------



## JockandRita

homerdog said:


> That's it! I'm off to bed :lol: :lol: H


H, it's no wonder that you are a regular "early bird." :lol:

Jock.


----------



## carol

teensvan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> We have just moved from Vilanova i La Geltru which is 30 miles south of Barcelona to Moncofa which is 40 miles North of Valencia. Since being here every evening the temperature drops to below freezing and the air is very damp. This is something that did not happen at Vilanova. The air was always warm and dry. We were under the impression that the further south you travel the warmer it becomes, even by only a degree or two. Unfortunately this does not seem to be the case. Does anybody else have any experience of this. In actual fact we were warmer during the evening in Canterbury at this time last year and we are quite disappointed as we thought we would be warmer in Spain.
> Do some people tell porky pies about the Spanish weather in winter or is this year an exception?
> Any comments welcomed - no matter what.
> 
> Steve & Ann - teensvan


Hi Steve and Ann

Back in Winter Dec 2003/March 04 We went on our first long trip to Spain, because everyone said the weather is better..... and we stayed at Moncofa for a month, went down to Almerimar (now closed) and then to Albufeira and then Quateira....(spelling, forgotten now), anyway...the latter two were in Portugal....

All we heard was that it was not normally like this, we had rain and rain and rain and altho you did have nice sunny days most of the time, it was not what we had expected.....not at all.

We haven't been back. Duncan got fed up with his reading...and he had been looking forward to it, but it was the fact that it seemed mostly the only thing you could do. We did get out on our bikes, but it wasn't for us.

Incidentally from a mh we got friendly with who had been going down for 15 years, he said don't venture into Portugal until towards end of Feb...always cold....but it was so wet.....and that is what I don't like about home, the rain....

Porkies, no, I sometimes think we really believe England is bad, and when we returned we heard from the kids how good it had been....

Carol


----------



## 102138

I just broke the ice in an old bath in the garden, it's 35mm thick
Nigel


----------



## sweetie

Last year I think we where fortunate as we spent 15 weeks in total between mid december and end march staying on sites from tarragona to lamanga and only had 3 days of rain and about another 5 when we could not sit out during the day.   

Steve


----------



## sweetie

I have my bath indoors find it is warmer bubble bath won't give as many bubbles in cold water. :twisted: 

Steve


----------



## 97201

sweetie said:


> I have my bath indoors find it is warmer bubble bath won't give as many bubbles in cold water. :twisted:
> 
> Steve


Not even with an egg whisk? :roll: :roll:

Ian


----------



## 102138

I was expecting a remark like that!!!! (I did say an OLD bath lol.)
It's now -6 Too cold to use that bath.
Nigel


----------



## savannah

Well.....its plenty warm enough here in ALORA......inland from Malaga.......best winter climate on mainland Europe......just remember.....if its cold or wet or damp or whatever where you are....its certainly worse in the UK.
You have to take the weather as a whole over the year not just a few odd weeks....and for me, the advantage, weatherwise, of living in Spain is the winter climate......so much milder than UK......the disadvantage is the summer climate which for me is TOO hot, yes, you get used to it, and yes, a pool and A/C help, but I would rather spend my summers in Brittany, for example, than Andalucia.....guess I just miss the grass and big trees and get a bit sick of the dust !
We are none of us REALLY satisfied are we.........LOL


----------



## teensvan

Hi All.

Thanks to everyone who has been so kind to let us know what your tempratures are at the moment.

To those who have got it colder you have really cheared us up lol

To those who have got it hotter than us wish we were there, but we are on the CCC rally for the next month. We will move further south mid january. Just put the hot water bottles in the bed.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## teemyob

*Weather*

Hey,

Weather, you just cannot guarantee it.

I think it was summer of 1999, we were staying in a villa in Javea. The weather was miserable, 65 degrees, Nothing but cloud and rain. At the time the weather channel was on SKY. We watched the UK forecast only to find at home we were having a heatwave 80 degrees!.

Easter 2001, we were staying in the Paradour Hotel in Javea. We had torrential rain and floods. Sady, three people were killed in th Javea area alone.

Two years ago in Salobrena at Christmas 22 degrees. This Christmas and new year we were in Norway with no Snow. However, the costas were on the News as having major travel chaos and deaths due to, yes Snow.

Thats weather for you.

Trev.


----------



## 101405

*cold in Spain*

Yes of course it gets cold ! its winter ! I live east of malaga in the campo and to us it gets cold. after daytime temps this last week of 26+ down to 5c or a little less and more humidity. from summer temps of 40+ its bl**dy cold. but we dont get frosts, but our mountain will have snow on it in jan. enjoy the sun the rains due soon?


----------



## Autoquest

Definately global warming..... Can you send your cheque for £200 to a Mr G Brown please. Thanks awfully 8O


----------



## eddied

*Weather*

 
Buon giorno tutti,
yes, it's b...cold here on the Bay of Naples, in fact the whole of Italy, today. Cold blasts coming in from the Balkans and Siberia. On my kitchen balcony at the moment 2.8 C, humidity 38%, and wind at 50 Kmph.
Always surprised at how surprised Northern Europeans are at the fact that Southern Europe also gets winter weather from time to time. 
Anyway, its only going to last until Tuesday, and hopefully with the truckers strke over there will be some gas bottles available for the central heating. If not out with the vino caldo.
keep warm and happy inside, wherever you are.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## weaver

Canterbury -2 and not much warmer in the daytime! Enjoy the warmer days!

Louise


----------



## Melly

You can see where the best weather in Spain is here The hot bits
Does seen to be better around Malaga most days.


----------



## 108125

C7KEN said:


> Well it aint freezing here  In saying that tonight is cold, the coldest yet this year. However I dont mind as I know its cold but its also dry which is not something we had too much of in the UK. I will now go and check the temp on the balcony-----aha 18deg C and the time is now 8.24pm


What motorhome would that be then, that has a balcony?? Mine only has three slideouts and a jacuzzi !!!
Terry


----------



## 97201

What motorhome would that be then, that has a balcony?? Mine only has three slideouts and a jacuzzi !!!
Terry[/quote]

Well, there's them wot know and them wot don't know 8)

Ian


----------



## hogan

Usually 18 to 20 during the day and 5 to 0 at night .Thats the norm.At the moment i am in devon and its been minus 5 during the night.But my main problem is the cost of things here in the UK.Cant wait to start going south again after christmas


----------



## MicknPat

In January 2005 we were staying on Camping Javea when it snowed I'm informed for the first time since the 60's. :coldcold: 

Glad we are in Florida :flag202: where it's over 80+ daily :hothot:


----------



## julie798

*snow*

We were in Adra, Almeria when it snowed, ( IT HAD ALL DISAPPEARED BY 10AM )

I had to go into El Ejido early to pick something up, and what fun it was to see people, and how they reacted to the snow, wiping there screens with cloths or articles of clothing then putting them in the bins because they were wet, my neighbour who 64, said she had never seen snow before, the only downside, is Spanish people don't drive any different in bad weather conditions (only my opinion) so lets hope it doesn't snow too much in the future


----------



## 104958

*Lucky*

You don't know how lucky you all are. Moscow is -5c and about to snow. Only two weeks left. yessssssssss


----------



## eddied

Buon giorno a tutti, if its any consolation the temp. this a.m. was -2 C. Ice on the water butts in my garden for the first time this winter. Motorhome started first turn though, and the Truma boiler had duly drained itself. The A14 motorway is closed between Pescara and Bari with snow, as is the A24 Roma - Aquila - Pescara. Where did global warming go?
saluti, eddied


----------



## JackieP

We're in Tarifa at the moment and I must admit it's colder than I thought it might be. Of course, we're directly on the beach so we get the north-westerlies that this area is so famous for.

Out of the wind it's been quite hot on a few afternoons - but it's getting out of the wind that's the problem 

We're heading further north today and hope to find somewhere a little more sheltered.


----------



## teensvan

Hi All.

Just thought i would let you know that after a few sunny hours today and a warmer evening it is now P-----g with rain.!!! You never know we might have a white christmas here in spain.

steve & ann ----- teensvan.


----------



## 97201

teensvan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Just thought i would let you know that after a few sunny hours today and a warmer evening it is now P-----g with rain.!!! You never know we might have a white christmas here in spain.
> 
> steve & ann ----- teensvan.


You need to be a bit further south yet.

17.5 this afternoon although now 6c at 11.20pm.

In the local newspaper the front page is all about El Pinet munincipal campsite at La Marina which has been ordered to close because of building development in the immediate vicinity. This was a lovely campsite, right on the beach and very cheap to boot! The last few residents have blockaded themselves in with their cars to prevent the bulldozers from razing the site and are attempting to get legal representation through higher courts than the local town hall.

Ian

Edit: meant to say, clear blue skies


----------



## slaphead

*freezing in spain?*

i was goin to post yesterday.....glad i did'nt!
i'm down at mazarron, costa calida.
today is the first cold day ....i mean b......cold!!(for spain)....9 degs!and we're feeling it.
thank god we're on leccy and have a very efficient leccy heater...
so yes...it does get cold in spain(specially at night , the good news is that we know it does'nt last....by the way we had a mobile home at vilanova park...nice site..sold it last year... :lol:


----------



## castaway

Hi we are in Oliva , 12deg and part cloudy. the wind off the sea is making it feel colder. Just started to rain . looks like heating on and a DVD then.
l


----------



## 107990

Drove along the coast to Gibraltar today and the waves were not just braking over the sea wall they were braking over the whole village. Van is covered in salt going to need a wash. Very mild though, just going for a walk into Gib.


----------



## eddied

Buon giorno, enjoy your walk into Gib. Good for Christmas shopping if nothing else. I can understand the Gibiltarians wanting to retain their tenuous ties with UK, but cannot understand why the UK wants to hang on to this awful bit of real estate.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## C7KEN

The small amount of rain we had last night brought slightly warmer temps. Its now 1pm Spanish time and 14deg C. I can live with that as we know its only going to be for a short time. There are not too many full reservoirs here so its obviously not been wet enough this year. The desalination plants will make up the shortfall


----------



## ianhibs

We're in the middle of a storm at Torre del Mar and the temperature is nothing to write home about. Still, I gather it snowed near Valencia yesterday and inland it reached minus 14 celcius so it could be worse I suppose.

Ian


----------



## eddied

Buon giorno Ian, so glad you told us that. My brother lives just in land from you at Colmenar, and other friends at Riogordo. They've done nothing but brag the last few weeks at how warm it has been, whilst here in Italy we have been having real winter stuff. In any case Ian, enjoy your visit, and try the restaurant up by the campsite at Lake Vinuela. Just a short trip up the road from you. saluti, eddied


----------



## bigfoot

It's so cold here I just directed a brass monkey to the local welders!!


----------



## cilkad

We were thinking of going to Spain this Saturday for 2 weeks. Could you keep us informed about the weather, please. The only reason we would go is the weather - a bit warmer than here at the bottom of the Alps.
Thanks.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## castaway

hi cilkad
is this link of any use to you . I am in the Gandia area . 
But you should be able to select nearer to your required destination

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SPXX0037.html

Regards Graham.


----------



## 107990

Well down south it's just starting to brighten up and the wind is starting to drop. It did blow last night. Temp is about 18 deg C


----------



## teensvan

Hi Cilkad

The weather has not been very good down here and it is still pouring of rain at the moment. It p....d of rain most of the night with very strong winds. Did manage to get out inbetween showers for a very nice chinnese meal which cost the pricely sum of €6, including a drink and sweet. So that is one of the good points about here. 
We keep telling ourselves it can only get better (well we certainly hope it does not get any worse). 
Possibly next year we will give spain a miss and go back to Goa - at least it is dry and warm there.

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## slaphead

*spanish weather*

here in the costa calda it is'nt very nice at the moment.
blowin' a howling gale last night!...dull with patchy rain today....bit dissapointed really, staying here for the winter sunshine!
the plus side is that we know it wont last......usually surprises us by clearing swiftly...15degs today.....


----------



## 107990

I'm sure that anyonewho has been in the south of Spain will back me up on this, but i don't think i have rever seen rain like we have had here almost continuosly since friday. Autovias have become single lanes and we watched a land slide yesterday at the mouth of a tunnel. the hailstones onfriday night were incredible and we saw several cars with broken windsrceens. Places that we though were nice open spaces have turn into raging rivers. Quite incredible. Worst thing though is having developed a drip around the rear roof vent, drops right into the middle of the matress. Been up on the roof twice with the gaffer tape but can't find where it's coming from.


----------



## savannah

Whereabouts are you Dollaryen ?
We are 40k inland from Malaga, and although we had some rain yesterday morning and again through the night, and today has been grey and miserable....we certainly haven't had it as extreme as that !
Never mind......we have to have rain sometime you know.....and after all......it IS winter ......best thing is the bad weather doesn't last long....the sun will be back soon......and its a damn site better than it is in the Uk at the moment.......hard frost in Honiton, for example, according to my daughter......so although at times it might not feel like it..... you ARE in the right place !!


----------



## slaphead

*spanish weather*

apparently this weather we are experiencing in spain is unusual,according to the locals here in costa calida.
one chap said this time last year he was experiencing a heatwave here.

should think ourselves lucky, as you say it usually passes through swiftly.

my son says it was freezing in newton abbot yesterday, s.. that!i'm just happy to be here! :lol:


----------



## carol

It has been very cold here in North Devon, with frosts in the morning and mainly blue skies. The weathermen have been forecasting a warm up and rain, although latest I hear is that it is likely Christmas Day.

Personally I prefer cold and dry, to wet and mild...kills off lots of bugs and it feels like winter, the warmer winters with the heavy rain, really make me miserable.

It was clear very early this morning and then we got fog (or as we are 600ft+ up, could have been low cloud..... but it wasn't blue skies today....and about 5/6deg...

Carol


----------



## 101405

*Rain in Spain*

Yes it is winter here. and we do need rain!! months of it in fact. our main water supply lake is down to 25% of full. its the largest in malaga province. mainly through excessive use and lack of rain and borders on the catastropic. we are going to start stocking up on bottled water. we also need lots of snow higher up the valley, as the snow melt is the main source, so please if you come respect the water and use it sparingly.


----------



## cilkad

Thanks for your answers. We left on Sunday morning and spent the first night in Antibes opposite the marina. On Monday the roads were almost empty and also the weather improved. We wild camped in Amposta by the river - very quiet. Now we are staying in Camping Torre La Sal 2 near Castellon. The weather has been good - sunny every day with temperatures about 15 in shade. During the night it drops to about 6. The site has excellent facilities (heated covered swimming pool, wi-fi at 2 euros a day...) Not many pitches free as it is full of people spending the winter here. It's a pity we have to go back on 2 January.
Merry Christmas and happy new year, full of interesting and safe travels.
Regards.
Cilka


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Cilka
Its nice to hear that the weather has been good for you. Although it is true to say winter did come early this year its still a much shorter winter than the UK so we dont worry about a little rain or cold because we know it wont last long. We can plan a BBQ here and expect it to go ahead, something that was a lot more risky in the UK. The attached photos were taken a 4pm this afternoon between Guardamar and Torrevieja where the dog likes to play. Note that Mark had to remove his hoody as it was so warm.  Did you have other vans with you when you wild camped at Amposta? we are very wary of this area and have always gone inland for more safety


----------



## cilkad

Sorry for not answering before but the internet connection was quite slow so I preferred to enjoy the sun to waiting for the computer to load the sites.
Anyway, we are back at home. We had great 8 days and the weather was very good - sunny every day and no wind. It does cool down in the evening but it was enough to put the heating on for a couple of hours and it was never switched on during the night.
We left the site on 2 January and drove as far as Antibes and continued on Thursday. We were soon back into the reality and winter as it started to snow near Savonna and then we had snow and quite strong wind all the way along the Italian coast, inland of Italy, Venice and yes, it was snowing when we came home as well.
I am really glad we went although I had thought it would be too far or too cold. It was great, warm and no problems at all.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## 107990

Well it's not freezing today. About 21c and not a ripple on the sea. The sort of day that makes you think the world is not such a bad place after all.


----------

